# Fassone sul mercato del Milan e sull'aumento di capitale.



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".


Grande Marco! 
Però mi raccomando, quel "qualche innesti" deve significare minimo 6/7


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. *La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. *L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Si buona notte, questo è un intervento da Galliani 2.0

Rinnova a Donnarumma và


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Dichiarazioni che non mi piacciono per niente, rispetto ai proclami del giorno del closing. 
Non è vero che abbiamo una buona base, dire che serve qualche innesto vuol dire prendersi in giro da soli. 
120 mln, tra mercato e gestione, sono noccioline.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si buona notte, questo è un intervento da Galliani 2.0
> 
> Rinnova a Donnarumma và


Ragazzi ma non vi va mai bene niente oh... 
cosa deve dire ? Che siamo una squadra di cessi? Per buttarli ancora più giù e finire fuori Europa? Mi pare che l'abbia lasciato intendere..
E poi rinnova a donnarumma? Il problema è raiola! Gli hanno anche dato una deadline così evitiamo di stare ancora nelle mani del pizzaiolo.. la colpa sarebbe sua ?


----------



## supertozzi (3 Maggio 2017)

Qualcuno che scrive di noi tifosi è davvero imbarazzante...
Un ad secondo voi deve andare in TV e dire allora 15 su 20 giocatori fanno schifo al maiale e abbiamo 200 milioni da spendere...siete dei geni...assoluti !!!


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non vi va mai bene niente oh...
> cosa deve dire ? Che siamo una squadra di cessi? Per buttarli ancora più giù e finire fuori Europa? Mi pare che l'abbia lasciato intendere..
> E poi rinnova a donnarumma? Il problema è raiola! Gli hanno anche dato una deadline così evitiamo di stare ancora nelle mani del pizzaiolo.. la colpa sarebbe sua ?



Su Raiola la colpa è sua (e nuova gestione), perchè una società seria, mi dispiace, avrebbe già zittito un pizzaiolo starnazzante.
Ricordiamoci anche che siamo il Milan, un Torino qualsiasi si fa rispettare più di noi.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".


Impeccabile, come sempre.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Purtroppo, per rifare tutta la rosa (e andrebbe rifatta), ci vorrebbe 500-600 milioni. Troppi. 

E' normale dica di avere una buona base (anche se non ci crede): per tutelare quelli che ci sono (e che resteranno) e per non deprezzare chi sarà ceduto.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che scrive di noi tifosi è davvero imbarazzante...
> Un ad secondo voi deve andare in TV e dire allora 15 su 20 giocatori fanno schifo al maiale e abbiamo 200 milioni da spendere...siete dei geni...assoluti !!!



Si chiamano punti di vista.

Per me quella frase non doveva proprio dirla perchè bisogna sempre dare l'idea di puntare in alto per il futuro e di "organici competitivi" ne abbiamo avuti già fin troppi decantati negli ultimi anni da Galliani.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Su Raiola la colpa è sua (e nuova gestione), perchè una società seria, mi dispiace, avrebbe già zittito un pizzaiolo starnazzante.
> Ricordiamoci anche che siamo il Milan, un Torino qualsiasi si fa rispettare più di noi.


Eh? Il nuovo calcio lo fanno i procuratori!! Spero per te che tu stia scherzando!!! 
Fassone cosa può fare più di garantirgli un lauto ingaggio e la fascia da capitano? Se donnarumma non prende una posizione.. fassone cosa fa ? Va a casa sua, gli punta la pistola e lo costringe ?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Eh? Il nuovo calcio lo fanno i procuratori!! Spero per te che tu stia scherzando!!!
> Fassone cosa può fare più di garantirgli un lauto ingaggio e la fascia da capitano? Se donnarumma non prende una posizione.. fassone cosa fa ? Va a casa sua, gli punta la pistola e lo costringe ?



Infatti Real, Juve e Barca vendono quando il procuratore lo decide.
Mi spiace, sta teoria la stiamo facendo valere solo per noi, anche un personaggio come Cairo non avrà probabilmente problemi a trattenere Belotti per un'altra stagione, ma al Milan è tutto diverso come sempre.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Real, Juve e Barca vendono quando il procuratore lo decide.
> Mi spiace, sta teoria la stiamo facendo valere solo per noi, anche un personaggio come Cairo non avrà probabilmente problemi a trattenere Belotti per un'altra stagione, ma al Milan è tutto diverso come sempre.


Si è visto quando c'è di mezzo raiola cosa succede... 
pogba dovrebbe esserti d'esempio..


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Perfetto 
Dichiarazioni "furbe" ma molto più equilibrate rispetto a quelle di Mirabelli


----------



## danjr (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si chiamano punti di vista.
> 
> Per me quella frase non doveva proprio dirla perchè bisogna sempre dare l'idea di puntare in alto per il futuro e di "organici competitivi" ne abbiamo avuti già fin troppi decantati negli ultimi anni da Galliani.



bravissimo, così nel frattempo carica anche la squadra che è il lotta per l'Europa League... dicendo che sono tutti dei cessi! ottima idea..


----------



## de sica (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, per rifare tutta la rosa (e andrebbe rifatta), ci vorrebbe 500-600 milioni. Troppi.
> 
> E' normale dica di avere una buona base (anche se non ci crede): per tutelare quelli che ci sono (e che resteranno) e per non deprezzare chi sarà ceduto.


Amen. Però qua dentro alcuni pare non lo capiscano


----------



## sballotello (3 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Eh? Il nuovo calcio lo fanno i procuratori!! Spero per te che tu stia scherzando!!!
> Fassone cosa può fare più di garantirgli un lauto ingaggio e la fascia da capitano? Se donnarumma non prende una posizione.. fassone cosa fa ? Va a casa sua, gli punta la pistola e lo costringe ?



magari..


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2017)

Per poter vendere bene, bisogna pompare i propri calciatori.
Se non lo capite è un problema vostro, non di Fassone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2017)

Mettiamoci d'accordo su cosa significhi avere una buona base,

per me:

Abate, Romagnoli, Suso, Bonaventura, Donnarumma, sono 5 titolari buoni anche per l'anno venturo, 
serve innestare 6 giocatori d'alto livello per completare la squadra,

Antonelli, Paletta, Calabria, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Kucka, Locatelli, Plizzari, Lapadula, possono essere riserve di qualità 
qualche primavera come Zanellato e felicioli potrebbe essere innestato,

insomma avere una quindicina di giocatore decenti fra riserve e 5 titolari, magari per Fassone è una buona base,
chiaro che vanno innestati almeno 10 giocatori di livello medio/alto.


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



bene. Ottime dichiarazioni. Ora vogliamo i fatti, per i primi di Luglio già qualche colpo in saccoccia, ovvero i rinforzi a centrocampo un terzino (almeno) e LA punta titolare. Poi il resto e a Settembre daremo un primo giudizio.

Fassone per ora può accontentarsi di fare dichiarazioni. Ma spero per lui che abbia chiaro il concetto che già dal primo giorno di mercato tutti i tifosi rossoneri si aspettano i fatti.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Parole dosate in modo intelligente. Che comunque lasciano intravedere una gran voglia di tornare a "correre".
Mi chiedo cosa si pretende che dica..

Comunque noto che anni di Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno reso tifosi isterici a seguito di ogni dichiarazione. Mi chiedo se ogni tanto la gente invece di scrivere a getto schifando ogni virgolettato, rifletta su cosa farebbe se si trovasse davvero al posto di gente come Fassone o Mirabelli.


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2017)

sembra Galliani


----------



## de sica (3 Maggio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> sembra Galliani



Esattamente per cosa sembrerebbe Galliani?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Bravo Marco! Belle parole, hai la mia fiducia, non tradirla! A dispetto di certi commenti da mani nei capelli che si leggono ultimamente sono parole dosate, equilibrate e da persona intelligente che SA che per vendere non bisogna svalutare (anche a voce) i propri giocatori...la logica del tifoso a volte è sorprendente e curiosa. Aspetto l'estate (e a quanto pare anche prima) per divertirmi!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si buona notte, questo è un intervento da Galliani 2.0
> 
> Rinnova a Donnarumma và



Invece secondo me è vero. Con questa rosa abbiamo "rischiato" di finire quarti quest'anno (piazzamento che avremmo potuto centrare se non avessimo fallito in maniera scellerata gli appuntamenti con le piccole in zona retrocessione), con 5-6 buoni/ottimi innesti ce la giochiamo per la champions, soprattutto considerando l'allargamento alle prime quattro.


----------



## robs91 (3 Maggio 2017)

Non ho capito quanti soldi ci sono sul mercato.Dice che i 120 milioni serviranno per il mercato e per le perdite del prossimo anno,(che non credo saranno basse) e che i giornali fanno confusione dicendo che tutti verranno utilizzati per acquistare giocatori.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2017)

Contento di queste dichiarazioni.

Ragazzi la base buona c'è veramente 

Donnarumma, anche se lo cederei
Romagnoli
Suso Bonaventura 

questi 4 sono ottimi giocatori


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito quanti soldi ci sono sul mercato.Dice che i 120 milioni serviranno per il mercato e per le perdite del prossimo anno,(che non credo saranno basse) e che i giornali fanno confusione dicendo che tutti verranno utilizzati per acquistare giocatori.



Non lo sapremo mai, come è giusto che sia.
Va bene essere idioti, ma solo il capo degli idioti sbandiererebbe il proprio capitale in sede di campagna acquisti.
Se dichiari 100, puoi stare tranquillo che il giocatore X costerà 80, se dichiari 50 miracolosamente ne costerà 49...
Se hai fame ed un sacco di soldi ti chiederanno la luna per un tozzo di pane


----------



## supertozzi (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si chiamano punti di vista.
> 
> Per me quella frase non doveva proprio dirla perchè bisogna sempre dare l'idea di puntare in alto per il futuro e di "organici competitivi" ne abbiamo avuti già fin troppi decantati negli ultimi anni da Galliani.



E magari poi sei uno di quelli che la domenica si incavola xke la squadra entra mille in campo eh ?!!? Già molti hanno mollato...alcuni se gli dici che fanno pure schifo e vanno via poi entrano in campo col fuoco eh....ragazzi uno deve essere un ottimo comunicatore e Fassone lo è...
Non mi interessa nemmeno il numero dei soldi...voglio un progetto e giocatori funzionali...100-150-200 non mi interessa...
La proprietà è forte e stabile !!!!


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2017)

Voi avete gli incubi.
Galliani ha superato le vostre barriere ematoencefaliche.
Liberatevi di esso.
Scacciatelo.
Ogni dichiarazione :"Sembra Galliani","Galliano" ecc..
Calma.
Siamo a Maggio ed il nostro mercato sembra già essere iniziato.
Sarà il campo a dare il responso, come sempre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Real, Juve e Barca vendono quando il procuratore lo decide.
> Mi spiace, sta teoria la stiamo facendo valere solo per noi, anche un personaggio come Cairo non avrà probabilmente problemi a trattenere Belotti per un'altra stagione, ma al Milan è tutto diverso come sempre.



La Juve ha ceduto Pogba quando lo ha detto Raiola.
Inoltre il real è il Real, il Barca è il Barca , noi, purtroppo, adesso non siamo un c.

Nessun giocatore (tranne Dani Alves) lascia Real e barca di sua sponte, ha un bel dire il procuratore di turno che vuole questo e vuole quello.

Le critiche all'operato di questa dirigenza zono strumentali e basate su nessun fatto concreto. A Settembre qualche considerazione più reale si potrà fare, ma chi critica adesso dimostra solo di avere pre-concetti.

Mi spiego meglio per evitare fraintendimenti.

Non ci sono ancora stati atti tali da permettere di emettere giudizi, poi magari avrà ragione.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che non mi piacciono per niente, rispetto ai proclami del giorno del closing.
> Non è vero che abbiamo una buona base, dire che serve qualche innesto vuol dire prendersi in giro da soli.
> 120 mln, tra mercato e gestione, sono noccioline.



Eh,certo..perchè l'anno prossimo sarà l'ultimo campionato di Serie A della storia dell'umanità...ma per favore...come se per tornare ai livelli di una volta bastassero 3 mesi di calciomercato...non fatemi ridere.
Più leggo questi commenti e più penso che molti di voi si meritino nuovamente i parametri zero. 
Non li meritate 120 milioni, ora tutti a fare i ragionieri...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha ceduto Pogba quando lo ha detto Raiola.
> Inoltre il real è il Real, il Barca è il Barca , noi, purtroppo, adesso non siamo un c.
> 
> Nessun giocatore (tranne Dani Alves) lascia Real e barca di sua sponte, ha un bel dire il procuratore di turno che vuole questo e vuole quello.
> ...



Credo ci siano alcuni, magari pure io, ancora scottati dal passato recente e vedono in certe dichiarazioni l'ombra di Galliani, ma credo anche ci siano i fanatici (non mi riferisco a te) secondo cui non si può muovere alcuna critica verso le dichiarazioni di Fassone o Mirabelli.

Io non ho apprezzato quella frase, tutto lì e non credo che per non-deprezzare un Poli o un Sosa qualsiasi serva continuamente ribadire che la nostra rosa è già competitiva. 

Oltre a leggere continuamente di mille mila milioni di milardi per la campagna acquisti, vorrei sentire un giornalista porgli una sacrosanta domanda su Donnarumma e sentir da Fassone una risposta chiara e definitiva a riguardo.

P.S. Pogba è stato venduto quando andava bene alla Juve e c'era l'offertona, esattamente come Kakà anni fa. Questi sono club forti che decidono chi e quando vendere senza essere schiavi di un Raiola qualsiasi come noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Su Raiola la colpa è sua (e nuova gestione), *perchè una società seria, mi dispiace, avrebbe già zittito un pizzaiolo starnazzante.*
> Ricordiamoci anche che siamo il Milan, un Torino qualsiasi si fa rispettare più di noi.



E che gli deve dire? Hanno espresso a mezzo stampa l'intenzione di rinnovare Gigio a tutti i costi..di più cosa dovrebbero fare? Se il pizzaiolo e chi se ne serve invece vogliono giocare per il loro tornaconto una società seria semplicemente *non si fa prendere in giro*

Infatti io col cavolo che terrei Gigio se non rinnova..la dead line deve essere il ritiro..o rinnova prima, sennò va sul mercato spedito e che si muova a portare 80 milioni sennò fino a Giugno 2018 marcisce in panca e i mondiali li guarda su sky


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Real, Juve e Barca vendono quando il procuratore lo decide.
> Mi spiace, sta teoria la stiamo facendo valere solo per noi, anche un personaggio come Cairo non avrà probabilmente problemi a trattenere Belotti per un'altra stagione, ma al Milan è tutto diverso come sempre.



Lasciamo perdere quello che ha fatto il Barca per prendere un Neymar probabilmente per accontentare il suo staff...


----------



## de sica (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Credo ci siano alcuni, magari pure io, ancora scottati dal passato recente e vedono in certe dichiarazioni l'ombra di Galliani, ma credo anche ci siano i fanatici (non mi riferisco a te) secondo cui non si può muovere alcuna critica verso le dichiarazioni di Fassone o Mirabelli.
> 
> Io non ho apprezzato quella frase, tutto lì e non credo che per non-deprezzare un Poli o un Sosa qualsiasi serva continuamente ribadire che la nostra rosa è già competitiva.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra abbia detto che la rosa è competitiva, ma che si parte da una buona base ( e volenti o nolenti è la verità).


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Real, Juve e Barca vendono quando il procuratore lo decide.
> Mi spiace, sta teoria la stiamo facendo valere solo per noi, anche un personaggio come Cairo non avrà probabilmente problemi a trattenere Belotti per un'altra stagione, ma al Milan è tutto diverso come sempre.



Basta solo esempio: Ibra al Milan.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Basta solo esempio: Ibra al Milan.



Esempio sbagliato perchè Ibra non lo volevano più, ad iniziare da Messi e Guardiola.
Poi questi confronti lasciano il tempo che trovano, non stiamo parlando di un campione super affermato, ma di un ragazzino di 18 anni che non ha ancora giocato una partita internazionale col club.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2017)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Voi avete gli incubi.
> Galliani ha superato le vostre barriere ematoencefaliche.
> Liberatevi di esso.
> Scacciatelo.
> Ogni dichiarazione :"Sembra Galliani","Galliano" ecc..





Io mi sono appena tolto dal gruppo del forum "non evoluto" (nickname grigio), perchè ora sono neutrale verso la società. Una liberazione IMMENSA.
Spero però di non doverci tornare a settembre, dove veramente ci sarà il mio primo giudizio 

Ma adesso proprio non ci sono motivi per allarmarsi...


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Credo ci siano alcuni, magari pure io, ancora scottati dal passato recente e vedono in certe dichiarazioni l'ombra di Galliani, ma credo anche ci siano i fanatici (non mi riferisco a te) *secondo cui non si può muovere alcuna critica verso le dichiarazioni di Fassone o Mirabelli.*
> 
> Io non ho apprezzato quella frase, tutto lì e non credo che per non-deprezzare un Poli o un Sosa qualsiasi serva continuamente ribadire che la nostra rosa è già competitiva.
> 
> ...


Mi sono fermato a leggere qua mi fate sanguinare gli occhi a leggere certe cose...Non si possono fare critiche a chi non ha comprato o venduto nulla ad oggi...ma santo iddio aspettiamo almeno settembre.


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E che gli deve dire? Hanno espresso a mezzo stampa l'intenzione di rinnovare Gigio a tutti i costi..di più cosa dovrebbero fare? Se il pizzaiolo e chi se ne serve invece vogliono giocare per il loro tornaconto una società seria semplicemente *non si fa prendere in giro*
> 
> Infatti io col cavolo che terrei Gigio se non rinnova..la dead line deve essere il ritiro..o rinnova prima, sennò va sul mercato spedito e che si muova a portare 80 milioni sennò fino a Giugno 2018 marcisce in panca e i mondiali li guarda su sky



da scolpire sulla pietra e col sangue


----------



## BELOUFA (3 Maggio 2017)

Fassone ha detto quello che doveva dire, anzi andrebbe ringraziato per la comunicazione chiaro segno di rispetto per il tifoso, un vento nuovo, fresco e piacevole.
Per quanto riguarda il resto non capisco la meraviglia di molti, il milan arriva 7/8° da 3 anni, davvero pensate che in un estate dobbiamo risolvere tutti i problemi tecnici di ua squadra distrutta da 10 anni di mancato ricambio epotenziamento?
Ci vorranno minimo 3 anni se sbagliamo poco, se poi ci mettiamo a fare cacate non basterà un eternità.
Con Berlusconi arrivarono prima Bonetti,Galderisi,Donadoni e Massaro....solo 2anni dopo arrivarono Gullit,VaBasten ecc.., l'anno successivo Frankie ....
quindi calma va ricostruita una base non costruiranno un attico di lusso (benzema,morata,ecc...) su una palazzina di edilizia popolare..., non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a leggere qua mi fate sanguinare gli occhi a leggere certe cose...Non si possono fare critiche a chi non ha comprato o venduto nulla ad oggi.



Ti passerò un fazzolettino, cosa ti devo dire


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti passerò un fazzolettino, cosa ti devo dire


----------



## luigi61 (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Sì sta dimostrando un grande dirigente; i tifosi veri si devono sentire onorati di avere un'ad di questo spessore! Al contrario leggo da parte nostra tante di quelle stro. ...te.....mi sa che nel forum abbiamo diversi troll


----------



## addox (3 Maggio 2017)

Non fatevi del male inutilmente, aspettiamo i primi fatti e giudichiamo. Ricordiamoci che il vecchio androide ha venduti da tre settimane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".



Bella Fass1


----------



## zlatan (3 Maggio 2017)

Positivo il fatto che si faccia sentire, a me era piaciuta anche la conferenza stampa. Dopodichè il 31 agosto alle 23 giudicheremo il loro mercato, ma io a sensazione sono molto fiducioso. Prepariamoci alle vedove del duo malefico, quando il 31 non vedremo calcare il prezioso prato della scala, i vari Morata Aubameyang e Benzema, chi ragiona sa che questa gente almeno per quest'anno non potrà mai arrivare. Ma una squadra per arrivare terzi più che quarti, è possibile e io ci credo....


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, per rifare tutta la rosa (e andrebbe rifatta), ci vorrebbe 500-600 milioni. Troppi.
> 
> E' normale dica di avere una buona base (anche se non ci crede): per tutelare quelli che ci sono (e che resteranno) e per non deprezzare chi sarà ceduto.



Concordo, non si può pensare di rifare la rosa. Mi aspetto 5-6 giocatori bravi per la prossima estate. Quella dopo altrettanti. Servono 2-3 anni per tornare veramente grandi, non c'è scampo.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che scrive di noi tifosi è davvero imbarazzante...
> Un ad secondo voi deve andare in TV e dire allora 15 su 20 giocatori fanno schifo al maiale e abbiamo 200 milioni da spendere...siete dei geni...assoluti !!!



Già, in effetti quando uno possiede qualcosa che potenzialmente può vendere si mette a dire a tutti che l'oggetto fa schifo, che non funziona ecc., una mossa davvero intelligente...

Per farla breve: se domani Fassone dicesse che Bertolacci è stato strapagato e che al Milan ha fatto pena il giocatore si deprezzerebbe almeno della metà. 

E' logico che un AD dica che la base è buona e che i giocatori son validi...però il fatto che Mirabelli stia trattando o comunque sia interessato a fari profili di calciatori spiega come in realtà i dirigenti valutino l'attuale consistenza della rosa.


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esempio sbagliato perchè Ibra non lo volevano più, ad iniziare da Messi e Guardiola.
> Poi questi confronti lasciano il tempo che trovano, non stiamo parlando di un campione super affermato, ma di un ragazzino di 18 anni che non ha ancora giocato una partita internazionale col club.



Esempio ben calzante invece. Al di là delle motivazioni ha dimostrato come anche il Barcellona possa essere messo sotto scacco dalla volontà di giocatore/procuratore. 
È così per tutti. La differenza è data solo dal fatto che altre realtà, persi determinati giocatori, ne comprano altri ugualmente forti.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, intervistato da Milan Tv, ha parlato del mercato del Milan e dell'aumento di capitale. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD:"L'Europa League? Per qualcuno può essere un peso, per noi un passaggio obbligato e fondamentale per riprendere a giocare in Europa in attesa della Champions. Montella? Sgombriamo qualsiasi dubbio riguardo la guida tecnica del Milan. Il mercato? Faremo qualche innesto. Prenderemo qualche giocatori di esperienza e qualche giocatore di qualità. La base per fortuna ce l'abbiamo. L'aumento di capitale? A fronte degli investimenti importanti che vogliamo fare per rafforzare la squadra e per essere competivi nel breve, c'è la necessità di fare aumenti di capitale. Il presidente si è impegnato a garantire capitali importanti. Le perdite saranno compensate dagli azionisti. Abbiamo fatto un'attività di finanziamento da 120 milioni per la campagna acquisti e per la gestione del club. La proprietà vuole investire e avere un Milan protagonista. Dormiamo sonni tranquilli".


Per quanto qualche frase possa farci storcere il naso realisticamente parlando ha detto ciò che poteva e doveva dire in questo momento, né più né meno.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Quì ci si sta concentrando sul discorso della buona base, quando la dichiarazione più importante è quella sui 120 milioni per mercato E gestione del club. 
Vedremo, e spero che non sia così, ma ho paura che quest'estate non arriveranno grandi giocatori.


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quì ci si sta concentrando sul discorso della buona base, quando la dichiarazione più importante è quella sui 120 milioni per mercato E gestione del club.
> Vedremo, e spero che non sia così, ma ho paura che quest'estate non arriveranno grandi giocatori.



certo che avete il potere di interpretare qualsiasi notizia nel modo piu negativo possibile...era successo nel periodo preclosing e adesso continuate nel postclosing...Cosa serve ad avere questo pregiudizio ancor prima ancora che inizi il mercato.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> certo che avete il potere di interpretare qualsiasi notizia nel modo piu negativo possibile...era successo nel periodo preclosing e adesso continuate nel postclosing...Cosa serve ad avere questo pregiudizio ancor prima ancora che inizi il mercato.



Il tuo è un ragionamento corretto, giudicheremo la nuova dirigenza a giochi fatti...ciò non toglie che sia comunque lecito giudicarne quantomeno le parole e le promesse.
Del resto, lo abbiamo sempre fatto TUTTI prima dei cinesi, sia che si trattasse di dichiarazioni del pelato, di Tassotti, di Galli ecc..ecc.., non vedo perchè smettere di farlo.
Nella fattispecie (sicuramente trollando, o almeno lo spero) Fassone ha fatto il Galliani della situazione, riguardo alla rosa e alla base solida, mi pare lecito dire che sia una minxxiata.

Sui soldi che spenderanno, vedremo, mi auguro abbia ragione tu ovviamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2017)

Comunque invito tutti quelli che oggi ammirano lo strapotere della Juve e il modo in cui si muovo sul mercato a ricordare il primo mercato di Marotta..quello per intenderci con krasic e quagliarella e con Del Neri in panchina..

Per dire che il lavoro di Fassone e Mirabelli non sarà semplice considerando lo schifo da cui veniamo..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque invito tutti quelli che oggi ammirano lo strapotere della Juve e il modo in cui si muovo sul mercato a ricordare il primo mercato di Marotta..quello per intenderci con krasic e quagliarella e con Del Neri in panchina..
> 
> Per dire che il lavoro di Fassone e Mirabelli non sarà semplice considerando lo schifo da cui veniamo..



Le ultime tue tre righe sono fondamentali!!! 

Il giudizio di fassone e Mirabelli sarà pesantemente influenzato dalla condizione attuale della rosa e della situazione attuale di appeal che ha la società oggi.

A quanto pare molti profili visionati da Mirabelli sembra non abbiano la minima intenzione di vestire rossonero.

E la colpa non è certamente ne di Mirabelli ne di fassone. 
Sarà da tenere bene a mente a giochi fatti.


----------



## Doctore (4 Maggio 2017)

Quelli che fanno gia le pulci a mirabelli...dei no kessie no duncan no morata no abume...
Alla prima juve di conte anche con grosse disponibilità sarebbero venuti giocatori come higuain,pnjic,cuadrado,manduzkic,dyabala?
Ve la do io la risposta...forse solo cuadrado gli altri si sarebbero accasati altrove.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quì ci si sta concentrando sul discorso della buona base, quando la dichiarazione più importante è quella sui 120 milioni per mercato E gestione del club.
> Vedremo, e spero che non sia così, ma ho paura che quest'estate non arriveranno grandi giocatori.



Infatti sarà cosi, arriverano i Musacchio, i Badelj che ti permettono di mettere una base per il Milan futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Le ultime tue tre righe sono fondamentali!!!
> 
> Il giudizio di fassone e Mirabelli sarà pesantemente influenzato dalla condizione attuale della rosa e della situazione attuale di appeal che ha la società oggi.
> 
> ...



Esatto..Dovremno infatti essere bravi a scovare i colpi a sorpresa..
Proprio la Juve ha cambiato passo con un mercato che sulla carta diceva poco nulla:
Pirlo, Pogba, Vidal, Bonucci arrivati il secondo anno di Marotta..
Oltre a essere l'ossatura della finale champions di 2 anni fa sono anche giocatori che sono arrivati in totale per poco più di 20 milioni e hanno fruttato dalle cessioni già 140...e Bonucci se andasse sul mercato sarebbe un difensore da non meno di 55 milioni

Capito la marmotta? mi sta sul mengo..ma ha fatto un lavoro ottimo alla Juve..certo alcuni errori, ma nel complesso anche le operazioni come Zaza hanno alla fine pagato..


----------

